# Thur. Night 6/4



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Found a few.These are the two largest at 24 and 22 inches. Ended up with 12 and can't wait for the tides to get right.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some fine flounder !


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some doormats Terry


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tides*

(((( and can't wait for the tides to get right.))))) Does this mean the tides coming this Thurs. ??:notworthy:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking "doormats". :thumbsup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice flatties Terry.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Nice fish!


PS. I think the 3rd fish on the back of the flounder to the right should have been released. Looks slightly undersized.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

J,they coughed up a cup full of minnows in the box. They are eating well.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I'm just picking with you, .. I had one cough up a 5inch mullet last night. There is a lot of bait here, but the fish are still small.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good size flatties.


----------

